# دائرة الكترونيه لشحن بطارية السياره



## كويس (6 فبراير 2009)

اخوانى فى المنتدى الغالى السلام عليكم جميعا . لقد عملت دائرة الكترونية مفيده لشحن بطارية السياره
تكون من عدة قطع الكترونية وهى مفيده جدا وسهل يمكن اي هاوى تنفيذها وشكرا اترككم مع الدائره
http://rapidshare.com/files/194645225/LEAD_ACID_BATTREY_CHARGER_1.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/194645473/LEAD_ACID_BATTREY_CHARGER__2.pdf.html


----------



## محمدالقبالي (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وللعلم لقد تم طرح مثل هذا الموضوع سابقا


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (8 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي مشكور على مجهودك بس الرابط ما فتح عندي ويا ريت باتمنى منك ترفعوا على رابط اخر


----------



## كويس (9 فبراير 2009)

*بخصوص الرابط الذى لايفتح*

السلام اخى انشاء الله اضع رابط ثانى يعمل وهو.
http://up1.m5zn.com/download-2009-2-8-08-km8x8gqgk.pdf
http://up1.m5zn.com/download-2009-2-8-08-aytg5jq7q.pdf


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير الك 
لكن لو بدنا نشبكها في الكهرباء 220 فولت بنشبكها مع محول ومقوم ولا كيف؟؟؟


----------



## كويس (9 فبراير 2009)

يكون الربط عن طريق محول خرجه 18 dcv يربط بمدخل input فى جهاز الشحن .


----------



## اسد داخل (22 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

